# Need help loud car



## Assassinx1 (Nov 4, 2016)

Hello hope all is well. I traded in my automatic 14 Cruze lt auto for a 12cruze manual. Both 1.4 turbo how ever my manual 2012 Cruze has a louder cabin mostly there is a lot of engine noise in the front. Is there a difference that makes the cars sound different from each other? It's not modified in anyway. My 2012 is very loud vs the 14. I even went to the dealer today to drive both back to back to confirm this.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Many of the early build (2011/2012, some 2013) were assembled with brake or fuel or both metal lines contacting the firewall behind the engine.
Engine movement on the motor mounts while driving was enough to make the lines contact the firewall creating a weird harmonic that made the firewall a sounding board.
Everyone that posted found this to be the case for their car.....repositioning the lines (add a bit of clearance by bending a touch) resolved the issue.

Obviously I can't hear what you hear but it is my first thought.

Rob


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Something else that can happen: if the turbo gives out, the plastic oil return line can melt and you end up with a noticeable exhaust leak. I don't know as the '12 would have the insulated oil supply line that later models do.


----------



## Assassinx1 (Nov 4, 2016)

Would any of these problems cause a drone type issue?


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

The lines hitting the firewall will create a drone type sound.

Rob


----------



## Assassinx1 (Nov 4, 2016)

Thank you. What's the fix for that? I see anything from fuel lines to ac lines being the problem?


----------



## Assassinx1 (Nov 4, 2016)

I looked at all te lines they are all running I to the same area on top of sound insulation should I pull them off of that?


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

I cannot see the area you are referring to.
The various lines are held in position and separated by plastic holders........somewhere between those holders one or more steel lines are making contact to the firewall possibly.
Yes, they are flexible and it should not take much of a pull to create additional clearance.

BTW.....there is a better than average chance you discovered one of the reasons the car was traded in.

Rob


----------



## Assassinx1 (Nov 4, 2016)

Thank you I'm going to mess with it today. Is it really possible this ac line makes the car so loud it makes the cabin loud as if you changed the muffler?


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

With the engine running, you might want to poke your head under the engine to see if you hear any exhaust leak sound.


----------



## Assassinx1 (Nov 4, 2016)

No exhaust leaks at all. No modifications to the car at all


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I moved this thread to Gen 1 Service Issues.


----------



## Blancmange (Jan 9, 2013)

Maybe posting/linking to a YouTube video would help. 

Mine has been making a droning sound for the last 20K mi - like a hydraulic power steering drone - but we don't have hydraulic power steering, of course. 

On my 2012 the droning has been getting louder recently. I'm hoping whatever it is breaks soon because I can't see what would be causing it


----------



## Assassinx1 (Nov 4, 2016)

The engine isn't leaking exhaust at all and there's no mods or damage. But what if the turbo starts going bad can that make the exhaust and Intake noise louder?


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

My last set of tires droned and hummed like I had a bad wheel bearing. This could be the cause of your sound. Check for cupping on the front tires, especially the outer quarter of the tread.


----------



## Assassinx1 (Nov 4, 2016)

Hello tires are good the noise is related to engine rpm. And when I say noise I mean the exhaust and engine Intake sound loud


----------

